# Sky Installers. Idiots or what?



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I just signed up to Sky HD. The bloke came to install the additional unit to the dish, Took one look at the dish located over a flat roof to my bungalow and sucking in on his teeth said ,more than my jobs worth mate. Health and Safety. And off he went. Calls to Sky produced another 2 site visits, each with the same result. So I have Sky HD that gives me no HD. I have a happy payment plan to Sky for a system not installed. Seems that Sky Installers can't work on flat roofs 8 feet high 'cos they may fall off. Guess its just another job I will have to do myself. And to top it all off I have just watched Gordon Brown speaking once again about his VISION for the country. Help. Is it me or are am I just going crazy.

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

slightlty off topic but, I believe Sky Installers were the root cause behind the invention of the Magna Mole.

brilliant, a triumph of ingenuity inventing something to overcome a problem that never existed:laughing:

Ever used one??

originally 28 squid, then 13, then 9. went into Senate a couple of weeks ago, bought an SDS drill bit/chisel set for £19 and got a FREE magnamole.


Its even approved by the NIC and features on their website, sorry....rant finishes


been a bad day:whistling2:


----------



## marty (May 17, 2009)

*magnamole*

I think the lady who" invented " the magnamole said it was B.T staff trying to to get a phone line fished through that inspired her.
My brother is a Sky installer ,will ask him about this issue. I know that they get asked to do all sorts of "extras" and have to refuse.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

If your roof is really 8 foot high and flat, there has to be something else to the story. Did you forget to mention the mote around your house filled with alligators? 

As for the MagnaMole, I have never used it. But I do have the Magnepull along with some other chains and wands and love them. I've used the system to make many hairy pulls very quickly. It's especially nice when snaking from one small hole to another small hole like speaker or alarm wiring. It even works well getting under cabinet lights wired up fast and easy.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the super rod mega set with the magnet and chain . what a fantastic simple invention! Got me out of the doo doo many times. paid for itself on day one in the time it saved on a 12m blind pull/fish under some units:thumbup:


----------



## rshaw125 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

I used to be a Sky installer and the reason I left was because Sky had gone completely overboard with health and safety, and didn't give the engineers any extra time to implement it.

For a typical installation, an engineer is given just 50 minutes to do the job. Now in your case, with your flat roof, this engineer would have to drill a hole in your wall to fix his anchor bolt and then strap his ladder to the wall. He would also have to wear his harness which would have to be attached to a pull rope which would be attached to said ladder. By the time he gets onto your roof he would then have to be attached via another anchor point.

All this eats into his 50 minute installation! All this health and safety would take around 20 - 30 minutes, leaving him with just 20 mins to do your install!

Therefore an engineer would have cancelled your install and rebooked it with the "special heights" team because it would put him well behind schedule, also if there was no anchor point for access to the dish it would have breached Skys H&S policy.

Even so, the engineer should have looked for another position to fit a new dish for you and then carried out your installation, if that was acceptable to you.

Hope this gives you an idea how a sky engineer has to work!


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Engineer??!?!!!???? :laughing: Thanks thats the funniest thing I've heard all week


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

This whole thread is a joke I hope.. But I suspect it's not.. Do men wear the pants in Britain or do the women? Holy smokes, 8', flat roof..


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

rshaw125 said:


> Hi,
> Now in your case, with your flat roof, this engineer would have to drill a hole in your wall to fix his anchor bolt and then strap his ladder to the wall. He would also have to wear his harness which would have to be attached to a pull rope which would be attached to said ladder. By the time he gets onto your roof he would then have to be attached via another anchor point.
> 
> Therefore an engineer would have cancelled your install and rebooked it with the "special heights" team because it would put him well behind schedule, also if there was no anchor point for access to the dish it would have breached Skys H&S policy.


I believe that OSHA 1926.501(b)(1) actually dictates the same requirements in America. However... it's infrequently followed, and there's little enforcement.

"_Unprotected sides and edges." Each employee on a walking/working surface (horizontal and vertical surface) with an unprotected side or edge which is 6 feet (1.8 m) or more above a lower level shall be protected from falling by the use of guardrail systems, safety net systems, or personal fall arrest systems._"


----------



## Imperes (Jan 1, 2009)

It's not the installers fault, they are just following the rediculous H&S rules laid down by the company.

So in answer to your question, no they are not "idiots"!!


----------

